# Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....



## paper (25. Juli 2010)

Wir trauten unseren Augen nicht, unsere Froschdame hat heute nach einem Gartenrotschwänzchen geschnappt und ist mit ihm untergetaucht.

Nach dem Auftauchen, hat Göga mit dem Kescher  den Frosch samt Vogel eingefangen,
leider war der Vogel tot, ist wahrscheinlich ertrunken?

Foto gibts leider keines, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet, dass ein Frosch nach einem
jungen Vogel, der Wasser trinkt, schnappt!


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Servus Melitta

Habe ähnliches am Ex-Schwimmteich erlebt ....

Allerdings war es ein junges Schokoköpfchen (Spatz/Sperling) .... er/sie flog über den Teich und stürzte in Wasser ...

Rannte nach dem Kescher ... wie ich an den Teich zurück komme, taucht ein Frosch 


 

 
der/die ÜbeltäterInn
von unten nach dem Spatz auf ... Schnapp ... und zog Ihn nach unten .... ich konnte sehen wie er/sie den Spatz mit Haut und Haaren verschlang ..... man konnte später noch die Beinchen  aussen am Frosch erkennen, wie sie vom inneren des Frosches nach aussen drückten 

So ist sie halt, die Natur ... ich griff nicht ein 

Irgend wo in einem Thread gibts mein damaliges Erlebnis, ich finde es gerade net


----------



## paper (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Ihr hattet auch schon dieses negative Erlebnis!

So ist die Natur, in dem Moment ist es schwer, sich richtig zu entscheiden.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Melitta, ich war auch schon kurz davor, den Frosch, samt "Beute" herauf zu holen .... ich entschied mich dann aber im letzten Moment anders ... dem Piepmatz hätte ich nicht mehr helfen können ... und dem Frosch wäre vielleicht, in meiner Hektik auch noch was passiert .... so ließ ich der Natur Ihren Lauf .....


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Servus Melitta

Habe den alten Beitrag gesucht und gefunden 

Hätte nicht gedacht das dies schon so lange her ist ...15.08.2005 .... 
Kam mir vor als wäre es "Gestern" gewesen ... so etwas vergisst man nie :beten


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Hab da mal einen alten Beitrag aus der B**d gefunden:

Frosch frisst Vogel


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*



> Kam mir voe als wäre es "Gestern" gewesen ... so etwas vergisst man nie



Ja Helmut, das geht mir auch so!
Ich weiß, dass das eben der Lauf der Dinge ist, aber es berührt mich immer trotzdem sehr und bereitet mir ein flaues Gefühl im Magen ... Fressen und gefressen werden in der Natur - bei den Menschen nicht viel anders, da bleiben auch oft die "Kleinen" auf der Strecke ... wahrscheinlich bin ich harmoniesüchtig und dem Leben nicht richtig gewachsen :?, dass mich all das oft deprimiert. Muß man sich ein"dickes Fell" anschaffen?


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Servus

@ Frank: Da wäre ich ja damals fast reich geworden wenn ich es an eine Zeitung verkauft hätte 

Ja genau so sah es aus, als ich den Frosch am Teichgrund beobachtete ... siehe Foto ... an den Konturen des Frosches sieht man die Beinchen/Flügel ganz genau ... 

@ Maja: Mir ergeht es genauso wie Dir ..... nur ich habe mir schon ein "dickeres Fell" angezogen  .. das bringt die Zeit, daß Alter, mit sich ... man wird "abgebrühter" und sieht manches in einem "anderen" Licht ....


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

@ Helmut

Wie alt muß ich denn dann noch werden?  Bin doch schon inzwischen gerade 60 Jahre alt geworden. Ich fürchte, in diesem Leben schaff ich das nicht mehr mit dem Fell .


----------



## Golo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

WAHNSINN,

was es bei "Mutter Natur" nicht alles gibt.

Bei mir wollte dieses Jahr im Mai sogar eine __ Erdkröte eine Koi "würgen"... 

siehe Foto.

Viele Grüße - Golo


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Servus Maja

Ach Maja, ein "Dickes Fell" ist immer auf die Situation bezogen ....

Früher konnte ich mir den Grzimek jederzeit ansehen, mittlerweile kann ich das Töten der Löwen, Tiger & Co nimmer sehen  .... auch ein Fall von "Dickes Fell", obwohl Natur ....

Gestern ... Duisburg ... ich war zu tiefst erschüttert .. da half das Fell nicht 

Und das Alter, naja, bei Einem wächst es früher, beim Anderen etwas später oder nie ....

Wichtig ist, daß wir unsere Lebensfreude ausleben können ... auch mit unseren Gartenteichen, ist das Leben doch wundervoll, daß in Diesen steckt


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Ja Helmut, da hast du recht. Ich bin ja sonst eine Frohnatur und eigentlich immer am Lachen - auch wenn es vielleicht manch einem als "__ feige" erscheint, ich meide solche Sachen, schaue daher auch nimmer fern, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an, dafür bin ich aber auch fast immer gut drauf! Und ändern kann ich ja eh nix, auch wenn ich mir das ganze Schreckliche alles reinziehen würde ... also leb ich lieber hinter'm Mond  und leb _mein_ Leben! 
Aber irgendeinen solchen "Defekt" hat doch jeder .


----------



## butzbacher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Typisch notgeile Erdkrötenmännchen - die wollen in der Paarungszeit alles po..... was sich bewegt und nicht schnell genug weg ist. 





Golo schrieb:


> WAHNSINN,
> 
> 
> Bei mir wollte dieses Jahr im Mai sogar eine __ Erdkröte eine Koi "würgen"...
> ...


----------



## austriacarp (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschdame schnappte  nach Vogel....*

Mein Kater hat vorige Woche eine ca 1m lange __ Ringelnatter gebracht. Sie hatte nur eine kleine Verletzung lag aber regungslos am Boden. Ich habe sie beim Schwanz genommen und auf einmal bewegte sie sich und zeigte die Zähne. Habe sie dann unter den Holzstoss wieder frei gelassen. Eine schnelle Bewegung und weg war sie.


----------

